
The Enormous Numbers Behind Amazon’s Market Reach - danso
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-amazon-reach-across-markets/
======
usermac
On a side note, technically, this web page is compelling. Just scroll down and
see its interaction with the timeline.

~~~
lottin
Doesn't seem to work with Firefox, or is it just me?

~~~
0x38B
Not working for me on Firefox Mobile here, adblocker disabled. But other
things like embedded Google Maps also refuse to load, probably the same issue.

------
CamelCaseName
How is it that Amazon only sells 7.5% of all "Amazon-Brand Consumer
Electronics"? Am I missing something?

I would suspect this number to be 90%+, and only because some third party
sellers may be selling second hand units.

~~~
stevenwoo
Could it be bad wording on the label - may be it means 7.5 percent of all
units sold are Amazon brand, like the ebooks thing.

I don't know if this is related but bought a couple of things off EBay last
week and they came wrapped in packaging labelled Amazon and with a packing
list mentioning Amazon selling.

~~~
CamelCaseName
If the packing list mentions Amazon, you probably bought from an eBay
dropshipper. They scan Amazon listings and repost all the listings +X% (where
X=eBay fees+profit loading) to eBay. When you order from eBay, they just go
ahead and order from Amazon on your behalf.

If you look up the product you bought on Amazon.com, you'll probably the find
the price to be lower than you paid.

------
polymerase
Is it me, or is traditional news always attacking tech?

Why don't I see the same fervor targeted at the likes of Walmart, who
dominates traditional retail? Or Comcast/AT&T owning our internet
infrastructure, continuing to acquire other massive companies? They have
massive media holdings now. Or CVS acquiring Aetna?

~~~
adventured
> Why don't I see the same fervor targeted at the likes of Walmart, who
> dominates traditional retail?

The media spent the entire 1990s and early 2000s very aggressively attacking
Walmart at every turn. They were the destroyers of all small towns; they were
the anti-labor bully; they were the crusher of mom & pop shops everywhere.
Some of it was accurate, some of it was typical media propaganda appealing to
their audience. Walmart is still basically barred from opening stores in New
York and San Francisco because of the Walmart-as-villain press job from that
time.

The way this works is, now it's Amazon's turn to be the villain because
they're the new giant on the block. Fair or not, it always works that way (see
Microsoft today, vs Google as the new 1990s-Microsoft-style villain getting
endless amounts of negative press; tomorrow some company will be the new
villain that replaces Google in the media, and Google will be the old, less-
feared company in the style of Microsoft now; and on it goes). No doubt
Walmart is relishing that aspect of having to compete with them.

